# Enterococcus faecium - Concerns?



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Should we have any concerns with formulas or supplement products that include Enterococcus faecium as a probiotic? Scientists are raising a flag.

"In addition, many canine probiotic products contain Enterococcus faecium, whose safety has been questioned due to its antibiotic resistance genes and pathogenic characteristics"
Alteration of the Canine Small-Intestinal Lactic Acid Bacterium Microbiota by Feeding of Potential Probiotics

"enterococci have become recognised as serious nosocomial pathogens causing bacteraemia, endocarditis, urinary tract and other infections."
Enterococci at the crossroads of food s... [Int J Food Microbiol. 1999] - PubMed - NCBI

"E. faecium may thus favor the adhesion and colonization of C. jejuni in the dog's intestine, making it a potential carrier and possibly a source for human infection"
Interaction between probiotic lactic acid bact... [Vet Microbiol. 2003] - PubMed - NCBI

I know of several foods who contain Enterococcus faecium. Any views, opinions or links to more info?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I've never thought about it so no opinion from me, sorry. Hope someone else does.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Not sure but interested in learning more.


----------

